# Problemi di installazione

## andrea92

E' nato un nuovo problema xtroppo: 

io scrivo:

```
livecd etc #  time emerge gentoo-sources 

 --- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree? 

 --- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree? 

ARCH is not set ... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink? 

 !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 

real     0m0.356s 

user    0m0.240s 

sys     0m0.120s 
```

Ke debbo fare? grazie a tuttiLast edited by andrea92 on Tue Apr 24, 2007 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

primo cambiare il titolo del topic in "problemi con emerge kernel" secondo devi creare un link simbolico da .../portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 (o base, hardened etc.) a /etc/make.profile

cerca nella guida "selezionare il profilo".

----------

## andrea92

Scusa ma nn ho capito cosa devo fare, di ke guida stai parlando?

----------

## Onip

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

 

Come vedi basta leggere...   :Wink: 

Nell'ordine controlla che il link /etc/make.profile punti al profilo giusto. Io, ad esempio, ho

```
onip @ Lebowsky ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2229 22 apr 13:20 /etc/make.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23202 19 mar 16:07 /etc/make.conf.example

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2963 19 mar 16:07 /etc/make.globals

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    55 16 apr 19:28 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/

```

Per fare i link (nel caso non lo sapessi) si usa il comando ln -s e con ln --help vedi come si usa.

Se questo non dovesse funzionare allora prova con un

```
# emerge --sync
```

Byez

----------

## Onip

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma nn ho capito cosa devo fare, di ke guida stai parlando?

 

L'handbook...

----------

## andrea92

ho visto ke ho 

```
/etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl
```

io ho provato ad aggiungerne un altro scrivendo

```
ln -s.../etc/make.profile.../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/desktop 
```

xro è sbagliato, m sapete ke dovrei fare?

----------

## Elbryan

non so ma il mio è fatto così

```

elbryan@tux ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   788 24 apr 16:22 /etc/make.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   725 25 feb 01:06 /etc/make.conf~

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23202  8 mar 17:52 /etc/make.conf.example

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2963  8 mar 17:52 /etc/make.globals

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    48 21 nov 19:36 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

```

----------

## Elbryan

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> ho visto ke ho 
> 
> ```
> /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl
> ```
> ...

 

tralaltro il comando giusto che dovresti dare è:

```

ls -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0 /etc/make.profile

```

questo ovviamente se utilizzi un'architettura x86..

----------

## andrea92

mi dice ke 

```
in accessing no such file or directory
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> non so ma il mio è fatto così
> 
> ```
> 
> elbryan@tux ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.*
> ...

 

non capisco il tuo eventuale problema????  hai solo 

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   725 25 feb 01:06 /etc/make.conf~
```

 in più rispetto a "Onip" , voce inolte che puoi eliminare essendo un file che si crea quando salvi il file in questione da un qualunque editor di testo.

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> mi dice ke 
> 
> ```
> in accessing no such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

cosa ti dice ciò???  cerca di essere preciso, sennò non riusciamo ad aiutarti.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Tue Apr 24, 2007 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> mi dice ke 
> 
> ```
> in accessing no such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

scusa fammi un

```

ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86

```

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   non so ma il mio è fatto così
> 
> ```
> 
> elbryan@tux ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.*
> ...

 

ti pare che io abbia un problema?

la mia differenza stava nel sottolineare che il mio punta a 200x mentre il suo a 200x/Desktop..

tutto qui.

----------

## crisandbea

@Elbryan

appunto che non mi sembrava che avevi un problema ti ho fatto quella domanda,   :Wink:      comunque sono validi entrambi i profili l'unica differenza che "Onip" usa un profilo specifico per il Desktop,  tu invece un 2006.1 generico. tutto qua.   

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Tue Apr 24, 2007 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Elbryan
> 
> appunto che non mi sembrava che avevi un problema ti ho fatto quella domanda,       comunque sono validi entrambi i profili l'unica differenza che "Onip" usa un profilo specifico per il Desktop,  tu invece un 2007.0 generico. tutto qua.   
> 
> ciauz

 

certo  :Wink: 

comunque mi togli una curiosità?

Se io cambio profilo passando al 2007.0 che differenze avrei?

E' una cosa che nell'handbook non viene spiegata..

E' consigliato ogni tanto aggiornare il symlink oppure no?

No perché ho notato che ricompilerebbe alcune librerie con alcune flag diverse..

Grassie e scusate se è un po' OT..

----------

## andrea92

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa fammi un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

m esce

```

ls: /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86: no such file or directory

```

----------

## Elbryan

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> scusa fammi un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma hai fatto un

```

emerge --sync

```

prima di tutto?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @Elbryan
> 
> appunto che non mi sembrava che avevi un problema ti ho fatto quella domanda,       comunque sono validi entrambi i profili l'unica differenza che "Onip" usa un profilo specifico per il Desktop,  tu invece un 2007.0 generico. tutto qua.   
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

dai un'occhio qua

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grassie e scusate se è un po' OT..

   :Laughing: 

----------

## andrea92

si fa 3 tentativi e alla fine nn riesce

----------

## Elbryan

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> si fa 3 tentativi e alla fine nn riesce

 

grazie.. quali tentativi? Non risolve i DNS? Allora stai postando da un altro pc..

Cioè .. devi darci tutte le informazioni che ti sputa sullo schermo..

----------

## Scen

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> si fa 3 tentativi e alla fine nn riesce

 

Rieschi a navigare in Internet?

Se sì, verifica che la porta TCP 873 (rsync) non venga bloccata;

altrimenti verifica di non utilizzare un mirror RSYNC farlocco

```

emerge --info|grep -i ^syncemerge --info|grep -i ^sync

```

che dice?

se non stai capendo nulla di quello che sto dicendo  :Wink:  , però riesci a navigare in Internet, temporaneamente potresti risolvere con

```

emerge-webrsync

```

P.S. Tanto per fare la figura del rompiballe, ti consiglio di non utilizzare linguaggio in stile "SMS" (vedi "ke","kosa",ecc.) nei messaggi che inserisci in questo forum  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## andrea92

```

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

```

```

!!! Rsync has not successfully it is recommended that you keep

!!!trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!!to use rsync due to firewell or other restrictions this should be a

!!!temporary problem unless complications exis with your network

!!!(and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration

```

cmq si sn su un altro pc

----------

## Onip

vuol dire che hai un problema di connessione.

come l'hai impostata?

Anche io ti chiedo di scrivere in italiano e non in sms-ese. è veramente faticoso da leggere.

----------

## crisandbea

 *andrea92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: temporary failure in name resolution
> ...

 

prova ad utilizzare uno di questi due indirizzi:

```

#SYNC="rsync://140.105.134.102/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

da inserire in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 e dopo ridai 

```
emerge --sync
```

posta un  

```
ifconfig -a 
```

----------

## lavish

Ho rinominato il thread in "Problemi di installazione" visto che qui eseguire emerge di gentoo-sources mi pare sia proprio l'ultimo problema.

@andrea92: oltre a rinnovare l'invito a non usare simili abbreviazioni (e' espressamente specificato nelle linee guida, trovi il link nella mia firma) fatto da Scen e Onip, mi sorge un dubbio: come stai installando gentoo? Stai riscontrando problematiche che non dovrebbero comparire se avessi seguito l'handbook di cui ti e' stato fornito il link poco fa... per esempio, se anche non fossi riuscito ad eseguire un emerge --sync, avresti dovuto decomprimere uno snapshot di portage... 

Quindi o cerchi di chiarire quello che stai facendo, o ricominci da zero seguendo passo a passo la guida

@Elbryan: cerchiamo di non fare post in successione. Se nessuno ha risposto dopo il tuo ultimo messaggio e vuoi aggiungere qualcosa, basta editare e aggiungere in coda, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

